# The Mantis Parable - NOW AVAILABLE!



## jstaub (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey Mantis Friends!

A few months ago several of you contacted me regarding my award-winning animated short film _The Mantis Parable_ wanting to know where and how you could see it. Well, _The Mantis Parable_ is now available for viewing on iTunes and for purchase on Special Edition DVD!

During the past year The Mantis Parable has screened in more than 50 festivals around the world, won 15 top festival awards, and qualified TWICE for Academy Award consideration in the Best Animated Short Film category. Take a look at the Intro to the film (for free of course) at www.themantisparable.com. THEN to see the entire 8-minute short you can watch it on iTunes or purchase the Special Edition DVD. Both links are clearly indicated on the official film homepage at www.themantisparable.com.

Enjoy the film!


----------



## Ian (Oct 15, 2006)

Some fantastic animation!


----------



## jstaub (Oct 16, 2006)

Thank you! I'm thrilled you enjoyed the film!


----------



## Samzo (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow, amazing animation. Nicely done!


----------



## jstaub (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Samzo!

You guys might also be interested in some of the "making-of" materials available on the website. In particular, the 'Frolicking Mantises" and "The Mantis Animation Rig" videos available in the making of section (http://www.themantisparable.com/makingofmantis.htm).

Of course, there are 17 "making-of" featurettes on the DVD as well.

Enjoy! And thanks for the comments!


----------



## AFK (Oct 16, 2006)

A+. I totally loved it!


----------



## jstaub (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks AFK!


----------



## FieroRumor (Oct 26, 2006)

So cool!

I was away from here for awhile, and glad to see TMP is out!

Gotta check it out... !


----------



## jstaub (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks FieroRumor! Enjoy the film!


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 27, 2006)

Cute! thanks for the short film.


----------



## jstaub (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks! Glad you enjoyed the film yen_saw!


----------

